# "shared library lqr-1.3 doesn't exist"



## withoutn (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello everybody, 
I installed freebsd 7.2 today and im trying to install imagemagick on it, from ports but i get an error like this:


```
===>   ImageMagick-6.5.4.10_1 depends on shared library: lqr-1.3 - not found
===>    Verifying install for lqr-1.3 in /usr/ports/graphics/liblqr-1
===>   Returning to build of ImageMagick-6.5.4.10_1
Error: shared library "lqr-1.3" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/ImageMagick.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/ImageMagick.
#
```


I have installed liblqr-1, tried installing and deinstalling it but nothing seems to work. Does anyone know how the problem can be fixed?

Thank you,


----------



## GD (Aug 15, 2009)

does this help? http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6191


----------

